# Cyanogen Mod



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have seen a lot of threads in the development section for building your own cyanogen builds from source, but to be honest I am just not that talented and I don't have another computer that I could set up linux to do so. Most of the cyanogen ROM's that have been posted have been from weeks ago. And although they work I hav experienced some strange issues with them such as notification tones randomly changing on their own and SD card becoming unreadable at moments.

Has anyone built a newer cyanogen mod build recently from source that is working really well that they wouldn't mind sharing with me or the community? Protek's 7.2.0 RC0 works well but like I said I have had a few issues so I as just wondering if anyone has gone beyond that

Thanks. And sorry if its a dumb or stupid request.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

Thundershed works great.
His hard drive died so its going to be a little bit before he gets his computer up & running to feed us an update. He is actively working with it.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 works nicely, too.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------

